# plants vs zombies auflösung ändern



## somsom (15. April 2012)

*plants vs zombies auflösung ändern*

hy ich habe mir gestern plants vs zombies geholt   die auflösung ist 1024 X irgentwas   ich habe einen 24" mit einer auflösung von 1900X1200


----------



## ReaCT (15. April 2012)

*AW: plants vs zombies auflösung ändern*

Bei mir das gleiche. Abhilfe würde der Kauf der Retailversion bringen, die afaik höhere Auflösungen unterstützt: Pflanzen gegen Zombies: Pc: Amazon.de: Games Evtl könnte auch das Internet andere Methoden hergeben.


----------

